# Slowly but surely!



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks to those that haven taken the time to sign up on the board. As you can see, we are just getting started, but please feel free to post, even if you are just saying hello. Getting some discussions going should be pretty easy!


----------



## Gary S. (Jan 2, 2007)

Well hello!

I'm Gary, was in the hobby as a kid in the 60s, but basically just had some track nailed down to some plywood. Now I've been doing this for about a year, have read alot, experimented, learned alot, built some structures, rolling stock, weathered, just a little bit of everything. But still have a long way to go. My benchwork is complete, but the layout design is still being finalized as can be seen in the Layout forum here at MTF.

See ya!
Gary


----------

